# turning a black widow into a hornet



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

made this so i would have another *knock around* for my car,somewhat smaller than the modified f-16 in the truck,lots of fun,shoots really nice with 3/8's and marbles.not sure of the tubes,only that they were listed as *mediums* from simple shot.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like it buddy. Those SS medium tubes shoot hard. I use them sometimes for big marbles.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Now that is an EDC/vehicle slingshot! Looks fun... and easier to carry than the off the shelf version. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice! Have you tried the "small" tubes from Simple Shot. I find they have a much easier pull and give about the same speed with 3/8" steel.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice Mod Bud!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Nice! Have you tried the "small" tubes from Simple Shot. I find they have a much easier pull and give about the same speed with 3/8" steel.


I have some and will be trying them next,might even do some TBG flats eventually.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I use flats using the Chinese hand cuff method. The easiest no tie/no tool attachment.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice man in Ontario we call that slammed down to the weeds


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I use flats using the Chinese hand cuff method. The easiest no tie/no tool attachment.


Chinese handcuff like rolling the tubes?


----------

